# error 36 trying to connect to pc



## _psionic (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm having troubles trying to access my pc (xp home) from my mac. I'm able to see my mac from the pc, though. 

connecting 'smb://ip' gives me "could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct"
&
connecting 'smb://computer name' gives me "the finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "x" could not be read or written. (error code -36).

the only reason for this problem happeneing I could think of is that I haven't updated my windows in a while. 

any help would be much appreciated!

cheers,
_psionic


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2006)

Try IP address instead of the hostname to see if that works.


----------



## _psionic (Oct 17, 2006)

I have, and I get : 'could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct'.

I guess I should have included some more information..

internet connection is set up through a d-link (wireless)
the ethernet cable going from the iMac to the router (have also tried it with plugging directly into the back of the PC).
checked off Personal File Sharing & Windows Sharing (also in Firewall)
disabled firewall(s) on PC.
have allowed access to shared folders on PC.

any other info needed to help me solve this issue?

I'm pretty dumbfounded as to what it could be. and I've googled, using many keyword arrangements etc. to find a fix, but most of the search results were links to topics on message boards that were not asnswered. heh.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you sure that you're entering your Windows username correctly? It must be the exact same as is on the Windows machine. You must still enter a username, even if your password is blank.
You may want to get the latest updates, and see if that helps.


----------



## _psionic (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm 100% I'm entering the correct windows user name. I even tried changing it and using That.
have just updated my Windows XP, but alas the problem persists.

when trying to connect via smb://computername, I do get the *SMB/CIFS File System Authentication* box appearing. but upon entering in the information I get this damn 'error code -36' again and again.

I really wish I knew the definition and cause of this error with in regard to this process.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 18, 2006)

According to this Apple document:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=9805

Error -36 is an I/O error. Huh..

Wait.. I may have found something. try this:
Mac OS X 10.4: Error -36 alert displays when connecting to a Windows server


> Mac OS X 10.4: Error -36 alert displays when connecting to a Samba or Windows server
> After upgrading from Mac OS X 10.3.x to Mac OS X 10.4, you may get an error message when you try to connect to a Samba or Windows (SMB/CIFS) server. A Samba or Windows (SMB/CIFS) server includes servers operating on Microsoft Windows and other operating systems that use Samba for SMB/CIFS services.
> 
> If the connection is unsuccessful, the following error message may appear:
> ...


----------



## _psionic (Oct 18, 2006)

wow, thanks for finding this!
though, when I go through said steps, it's apologizing and telling me that my password is wrong. that doesn't make much sense, does it?

should I even be having such problems with a brand new iMac? or is it all on the Windows end?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 18, 2006)

The iMac is doing what it should be - but it's having trouble working with your PC's setup. It's not "broken" per se. Try setting the PC's password blank, for testing.

Also, re-read the document, and make sure that you completed every step. One thing wrong could be causing big issues..


----------



## _psionic (Oct 18, 2006)

alright, so I've tried both of these fixes and still nothing yet. I'm assuming the password to be entered is of that of the XP admin account, yes?

I just don't understand this. and I can only seeing two outcomes right now... this being a very minor problem with an obvious fix that's been overlooked.. or me just giving up and installing BootCamp/copying everything to disc for transfer (which I really don't want to go through).


----------

